# Should I give her homemade food?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

I have very limited choices regarding dog food (Royal Canin, Pedigree, Purina etc) and I feel like the grains in the Royal Canin food are making her itch as she often tries to scratch her face on the floor and now she is having bad staining (she's done with teething).

HOWEVER, I have no clue about cooking for a dog and providing a balanced diet. 

Could any of you that cooks for you dog give me advice on how do I start and how to do this? Does this take a lot of time and money?


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

The Just Food For Dogs website posts several dog recipes that I found easy to make. Made their lamb and turkey recipes. Portioned in freezer bags. I make it now and then, andthen use it as one of her two daily meals (use Stella and Chewys dehydrated raw as other meal).

They also sell a supplement packet to add to the food, but since it was not Lily's sole diet I did not buy.

Perhaps a book of dog recipes would be a good idea? 

Linda


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I do something like the recipes she has on here Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Home Made, DIY Dog, Cat Food Recipes - Grain Free for the Health of Your Dog, Cat, Grain in if you Must I find nicely flexible and the dogs love it and have been on it for years now with no problems that I am aware of. I like that it is balanced enough that you don't need a ton of supplements. 

Also perhaps check out the dogaware site.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would ask your vet or talk to a specialist in nutrition for cooking for your dogs!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I cook Sophie's food every weekend in large batches. I boil down brown rice, carrots, lean meats (chicken/turkey) until its like porridge (no need for any chewing). I cut up the portions to serving size and freeze them.
When its time to eat, I defrost it, I add in the extra bits (vitamins, omega-3 fish oils supplements, etc).
For me its actually very easy. Its basically a stew without any seasonings or additives. 
I use all human grade ingredients and I always have a serving for my self (for quality purposes only :innocent
With this meal-plan, Sophie's is very happy (always licks her bowl clean), her teeth are very clean and white (I brush them nightly), and her weight is stable (according to her vet, her BMI is perfect for her size). She doesn't have any allergies and she gets regular exercise.

Cooking for your dog depends mostly on if they have specific dietary restrictions (are they ill, have allergies, etc) and food costs.
At my household, we buy food in bulk to save money and freeze whatever food we can't finish.

To start, its best to find supplements your dog needs (that regular food can't provide) and then start cooking meals.

Good luck Iron Chef Bulina :thumbsup:


----------

